# Reptile Light???



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, everyone! My cockatiel Kimchee went to the vet today because she was sniffling. The vet said she mostly sounds ok but to make sure she is warm. She gave us the option of running a test or using a heating lamp, (since the symptoms went away) and seeing if any symptoms come back. So we went to the pet store and got a reptile lamp and a night bulb. But once I got home I started reading online that it can damage the birds eyes. Do you think it’s ok because it’s a night time bulb? The vet also recommended that it says on 24/7 for four days. Do you think this is safe for her?


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

While I don't use a night lite for our flock, I leave a lamp on my desk burning at night that's a few feet away from there cages. The reptile lights are fine! I have one above all six cages and have them on during the day.


----------



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

Be VERY careful with reptile lights as they tend to have Teflon the coating which puts out fumes that can be harmful to birds.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jaylach said:


> Be VERY careful with reptile lights as they tend to have Teflon the coating which puts out fumes that can be harmful to birds.


Do you know how to tell which ones have Teflon? I have the Exo Terra Night Heat Lamp Bulb and the lamp is Zoo Med Deluxe Porcelain Clamp Lamp.


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

I use the Exo Terra Reptile UVB200. I must have the safe one's because they've been above our cages now for about 6 months with no problems but I DO appreciate the other post pointing out the possible dangers! I did NOT know that.


----------



## Juribe (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Kimchee, I would better use a warm perch instead. I have using one for my cockatiel for 8 years durimg the winter.

https://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-...dh-manufacturing-heated-bird-perch-14128.html


----------



## Buckbuck (May 17, 2018)

*Cathy and Shiloh*

Avian physiology is different than reptiles. I would NOT use reptile lights. 

From another forum:

UVB Lighting
by lifesazoo33 » Sun Feb 03, 2013 10:28 am 
I have been doing some reading on UVB light and wish to put one on his cage. I was just wondering what spectrum is best (I know every company has their own guidelines). I am thinking of using a 2.0 broad spectrum light (exo terra) [I also own reptiles, so know about how the wavelengths work physiologically]

Your help is greatly appreciated. 
Any questions that will help you to help me, I will definitely answer
lifesazoo33 
Lovebird

Gender: 
Posts: 31
Number of Birds Owned: 1
Types of Birds Owned: Jardines Parrot
Flight: No
Top


Re: UVB Lighting
by Andromeda » Sun Feb 03, 2013 2:04 pm 
Lighting requirements for birds and reptiles are quite different. From what I understand if you use bulbs designed for reptiles it can potentially strain or damage a bird's eyesight. You don't want to use a UV-B light for your bird. Birds can see into the near UV-A spectrum but not the UV-B spectrum.

For a bird what you want is a full spectrum light that offers UV-A light and little or no UV-B. I use FeatherBrite bulbs which are Avian-specific but I'm sure there are other Avian-specific bulbs and/or other UV-A full spectrum bulbs that are appropriate. The bulb should have a CRI above 90 (CRI 100 is ideal) and a color temperature of 5,000 - 5,700K.

Link:

http://theparrotforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9882

I have a cockatiel, Shiloh, and I would not take the chance with anything other than an avian full spectrum light bulb and an avian heat lamp or heat panel. I've had many cockatiels since 2000, 20 years now. A lot of people's tiels seem to prefer heat panels over the perches.

https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products-Snuggle-Warmer-Medium/dp/B00CLA19BQ

Here's a review:

The heated panel warmed up in about 10 minutes, then my grey parrot fell in love. You can see in the photos how she took turns warming up her keel, feet, wings and face (she actually rubbed her cheek and tongue over it!) The temperature is perfect and as I write this I can feel that her claw tips and beak are cozy warm instead of cold. The room is 70F but she wanted extra heat!

She has a heated perch, too, but I have to remove it every couple weeks because she gets pink spots on here feet from sitting on the hard plastic for too long. Being able to put heat by the rope perching is perfect as she can be warm with no risk of pressure sores, and no burn risk like a heat lamp!!! I bought a smaller panel for my parrotlets and love the peace of mind that their sleeping area will be a few degrees warmer at night.

The parrotlets were a little nervous at first but I put a little seed feeder next to each side of the panel and they very quickly figured it out. You can see in the photo that little Charlie is halfway asleep in his new cozy corner, next to the tiny dish. After a week with the tiny dish daily filled with treats, he learned to enjoy the panel without being lured there. In the last photo, I pulled up the cage cover at night to show how he sleeps against the panel with no treat dish. All three of my parrotlets are more active and playful now, I guess they weren't getting restful sleep without the heat. The panel produces a little warm air zone with the cage cover on, I can feel it when I reach under the cover. The birds can sleep as close to it as they want in order to have the perfect sleeping conditons. Charlie wants to be pressed against it and the two girls sleep about 6 inches away.

Cathy and Shiloh


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you so much! I just bought a heat panel


----------

